# Big Cat



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Told you, Well, what were you expecting! :roll:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Erm,

I wonder how many views this post gets....

Thought this was mean't to be a motorhome site (?)

nice pussy by the way....

we've got a black one.

pete.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

PeeJay 
Our cat is bigger than the dog! 

PS Posted under pet section of Forum :wink: 

M&D


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I have just had one of those days. Disappointments after disappointments.
I'm going to bed after our second power cut tonight.  

Lovely cat. I love cats and I love that one and wish I had one again - In fact having seen that one, I may have a look around for one again. 

p.s. Lovely missus to but I don't think I need a new one of those.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8O Wow, that is some big cat!!!!


----------



## 89498 (May 25, 2005)

Erm, erm well !!!! what can i say????? That is the biggest pussy i have ever seen. And i spent 24 years as a paratrooper and i thought i had seen it all!!!! Its an interesting topic but that thing is enormous. Is it not a lion with a pussy cat face?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hobbit said:


> Erm, erm well !!!! what can i say????? That is the biggest pussy i have ever seen. And i spent 24 years as a paratrooper and i thought i had seen it all!!!!


You didn't call in Mombasa or visit Virgins Corner in Singapore then?


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Is that a Maine ****? A breed I am very fond of and will own one day as it is big enough to take on the dog! :lol: 

Gill


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Spot on Gill It's a main ****,.... not ours I hasten too add! they also do swimming..


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Gosh, I never realised they came in giant sizes. Never seen one that big.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Didn't know they swam, thought that was Turkish Van breed only (now there's an appropriate breed to have in a motorhome :lol: ) what a superb photo! 8) 

Gill


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

hi M&D

You learn something everyday... true for these 2 pics:

1) I've never seen a cat so huge :roll: 
2) It's the first time I've seen a cat swimming :roll: 

fantastic photo

sugaplum


----------

